# HELP with homeschooling



## FannyMay (Apr 4, 2008)

My husband and I have decided to homeschool our children next year. I have one that is currently in 7th and one in 4th and one that is only 3 years old. I jsut don't know what to do about the curriculum there just seems to be so many different kinds. My 4th grader is having severe problems reading and with his math. He is probably on a 1st or 2nd grade level and needs a lot of one on one time.My 7th grader is very bright but she is not applying her self. I am also worried about the discipline part on my end. Trying to set up some kind of routine and sticking with it. If any one has some suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
FannyMay


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Boy! What a loaded question! First you have to decide what you are looking for in a curriculum. I don't use one certain type. You will find as you go along that some companies you will like for one subject and other companies you will like for others and it depends on how the child is learning. For instance, for science, health, history, language arts we use ABEKA. For math we use Saxon. I have a lot of various other books that I use for supplementation. Check garage sales, thrift stores, ebay, this site, etc. for used books. If you know of anyone in your area that home schools ask to see what they use so you can get better ideas. My daughter has issues with reading as well and I found after I started home schooling her that she was "left behind". I had to go clear back to 2nd grade phonics, which I bought those workbooks at Walmart, and start over. Ask around about others in your area. Having a support group to ask these questions to that are local and you can actually see what they are using and doing will be very helpful. Most areas have home schooling coops. You can ask the School superintendent who they know of in the area. They should give you some names and just call them. That is what I did. I have also changed my routine several times, each time improving on what works for us. I also had to set new rules. As you go along, you'll get it. Just don't buy a ton of stuff at first that you may not need. When you find others in your area, people may loan things to you so you can see if you like it and such. Hopefully you will find friendly and helpful people like I did. Also, use your local library! They have tons of resources and it is free! Good luck!


----------



## FannyMay (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions. I have been asking around and surprisingly I have found more people home schooling in our area than I thought there was. I have already bought a few of those workbooks from our local wal-mart and have been working with him on the weekends and when he is home from school. I think I am going to order some materials and get started not to long after school lets out. We have a lot to catch up on and I feel awful that I have not caught onto this before now. But, I know I can't change the past and we just have to go on from here and do the best we can.
Thanks


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up for it. At least you are aware of things now and you are doing something about it. That is what's important. He will really thank you later. I will dig out my info, there are a lot of hs websites to get info off of. Another thing, when I home schooled my daughter in another state, the school board had a whole room in the basement of their building of extra books and materials that they gave away to hs'ers. You might check on that with your school. I know that state was more open to hs'ers than where I am at now, but you never know!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Read, read, read and then read some more. When you're done that, do some reading 

First of all, do you know your children's learning styles? Do you know yours? Find out. There are online questionnaires you can do to figure it out. Google it. YOU do the questionnaires for your kids. We tend to teach the way we learn -- if you don't match your kid's learning styles, guess who has to change, not them.

A great book to get when first starting out is by Cynthia Ulrich Tobias, _The Way They Learn_ It will help figure out some of those first challenges to know this stuff.

Decide what KIND of home educator you are. Are you planning to unschool? To follow a Classical curriculum? Waldorf? Charlotte Mason? Or are you planning an eclectic curriculum? All have their benefits, and their drawbacks, but there is nothing saying you can't change your mind if something isn't working for you -- as a matter of fact, that is one of the beauties of home education!

Don't ever stick with something that isn't working just because it cost too much money to abandon. That which is not working isn't going to BEGIN to work because you get frustrated and insist. Random books from the library will work better than an expensive curriculum that doesn't fall in line with your kid's learning styles. Give in with grace, and you'll all be happier in the long run. There is a very good market for used homeschool materials -- all is not lost.

Most importantly, understand that home schooling takes hard work and dedication -- I speak at conferences to new home educators, and at EVERY conference I hear "my DH doesn't want to do this because his cousin did, and her kids are ignorant. She bought good curriculum, but..."

Buying "good" curriculum isn't enough. It's going to take a LOT of time and DEDICATION from at least one parent to do this -- and better with both. Sometimes, your floor won't get swept. Sometimes, breakfast dishes will be in the sink come dinner prep time. Some days, you might still be in your jammies when your DH walks in the door after work (those are the really GOOD learning days!!!) If you're ready to WORK for your kids education, if it is your absolute TOP priority, and your DH is on board with you (very important, nothing can deep-six an education plan like a husband who just wants the kids back "where they belong" in PS) you can't help but succeed. Honestly.

And lastly, please, please, please, take time to recharge for yourself. Be kind to yourself. You're doing a wonderful thing -- it's going to cost you time, energy, some days: sanity. Be kind to yourself and do nice things for yourself, even if it's just convincing yourself that you deserve five minutes alone to drink your morning coffee, or that last square of chocolate. Your children will benefit from a happy, relaxed Mommy. Your DH will see you happy and content, and the kids happy and content, and will be happy and content (men HATE to see us unhappy and frazzled!) 

It's a wonderful journey you're about to start. Enjoy it


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Good advice! I agree!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We are finishing our homeschool year tomorrow. This was our first experience homeschooling. ( I have taught in public school for 10 years). We use Abeka and Saxon and ALOT of extra things. My kids are 4th and 6th and 2. We had our discussion last week as to continue next year or go back to private and they both said homeschool no questions asked. Be patient and very very flexable and have fun. Everyone here is great for advice and encouragement.


----------



## FannyMay (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you for all of your sweet advice!. I will take every bit of it to heart.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Two more things to add. I would suggest you have your children tested or test them yourself to see where they really are. The second thing is to allow time to deschool. Homeschooling isn't ps or classroom school. Trying to recreate a classroom enviroment usually burns people out. You might start with a simple unit study this summer to get your feet wet and discover how you can learn together. We also try to have at least one subject we all do together, even the little one. Learning as a group especially when they have beed out of the home learning, helps draw the family together.

Welcome to the Great Adventure.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Be flexible! I can't say that enough. Part of the beauty of homeschool is that you can do it YOUR way. Some folks like to stick to a strict schedule and start at a certain time, etc. I like to change things around. One day we might do math first, the next day, we might do spelling first. We might go outside and read, or drill our times tables while folding laundry. 

Homeschool is about what works for you and your family. If you keep that in focus, it will be a wonderful adventure and you won't feel "tied down" to it. It is as unique as you need it to be. You are the teacher in control of your classroom, and you can make it fun for YOU as well as the kids.

Once you start homeschooling, you'll probably find yourself looking at everything as a learning experience. Simple stuff, like a trip to the grocery or bank becomes a lesson in economics or math. (My girls can't wait to go to the bank and learn how to fill out their own deposit slips.) A trip to the local nursury can turn into science class, with the students learning to identify the different kinds of plants and flowers. Be creative and enjoy!


----------

